# gaping holes



## dawg1025 (Jan 27, 2007)

Help! I have been doing taxidermy work for about a year and a half now. Everything that gets brought in my shop is always a little different than the piece before it. If it werent for talking to people and references I would be in trouble. That being said here is my problem.
I had an 8 point brought into my shop last week, and at the bottom of the cape (lower bottom neck) are two 3" diameter holes from a 3.5" magnum 0/0 buckshot. (in and out the other side). The holes look like swiss cheese. please advise on repairs.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

those are some pretty good holes there, i think ur only bet is the old football cut, and try to match up the fir the best u can.


----------

